

The Pros and Cons of a Surveillance Society - nickbilton
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/07/16/the-pros-and-cons-of-a-surveillance-society/
The interconnection of Trayvon Martin, Prism &amp; Google Glass in a surveillance society.
======
bediger4000
A waste of space. It's just more "he said/she said" pseudojournallism. Well,
sure the US government says "Terrorism!" and some folks (at this point, we
have to believe they are propaganda shills) say "Crime!", and so we have to
have surveillance cameras everywhere.

Why does every debate have to go to "the most X", in this case, "the most
scared"?

